# Whats your Every Day Carry?



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I was curious and I searched the forums looking for this topic and could not find one. So, whats yours?

Here is mine.

My key chain is my tactical entry tool (Beer Opener) however the MUT has one too. This is the most important thing.
128GB Survivor Flash Drive, you know... tech stuff.
Red White and Blue Braid my kid gave me, notice I keep the ends loose so they fray. Every now and then I spend time to braid it back up, reminds me to work on things that are important or I will lose them.
Important Stuff Clip So I can do and buy things
Leatherman MUT, Think all the good things in a multitool but AR Platform minded as well. This one is EOD oriented so it has the C4 Punch and Cap Crimps... like I do that everyday....
Ruger LCP Holdout (Newest Add, I like this thing, a lot!)
HK USP 45c
Cold Steel Recon 1
Casio Pathfinder ABC/Solar Powered Watch

Now I do not plan on keeping the USP with me daily in the summer months anymore with the Ruger being so much easier. However it will be there in the winter.

The Recon and MUT both have pocket clips so one at the ready on each side, they both come in handy throughout the day either quick wire work *Tech or cutting open a new box of goodies... techs love goodies.

They Casio has a compass to get me home, the barometer meh predicts weather ok but we all know weatherman are just guessing. I've watched it, I am more happy with the moon and tide data so I can know how bright the night will be or where the tide is. Some of you surfers would really love this, or werewolves(Team.. Jacob?)... I have near no use for an altimeter but it's there if I ever find a real use, I can only jump about 2 feet in the air so far so it doesn't seem that accurate to me. (Kidding GEEZ)

The Flash drive is not filled with personal info, however it is filled with all kinds of goodies and tools and my own Autoit driven gui I use on my networks should the time ever come I would need to do some tom foolery I will be ready. Right now it just serves my tech purposes and the occasional transport of a new movie home to watch with my lady.

So thats mine, whats in your wallet???

Edit for pic:








This is the Gui thingy, I more wanted to add a pic of me and the boys, they be super cute. Bottom left!


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

I carry a Benchmade Adamas 375, a paracord braclet and a Baefeng VHF/UHF radio. The truck is also packed with a "make it home" backpack and a GoalZero Yeti solar power pack with a 15W panel. 

No concealed carry permit yet. Waiting to see what Cali does with the recent 9th circuit ruling. If that pans out, a Kimber 1911 TLE/RL & a Glock 30.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice on the get home, I have water, some bars and essentials in a small pack in my main vehicle as well. I work fairly close to home so I am rather lucky most the time. I think my biggest fear is if something ever happened when my boys were not at my place. My middle child thought it would be funny if him and his mom where in a "group" and I was in a "group" and we had to shoot at each other.... I think he got that from walking dead. I reminded him, I have his rifle.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Since the police do such a good job of keeping the peace........:lol:, they don't feel it's necessary for me to protect myself. So this is my carry!








......however, my truck is loaded to the diff's, if shit gets ugly, i do have a well stocked get home bag, and every compartment is packed with goodies.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

What is MUT? I don't do well with abbreviations.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> What is MUT? I don't do well with abbreviations.


Military Utility Tool
Here is a link to more info
MUT EOD - Leatherman Multi-Tools


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Jro, in a perfect world... I wish I was you. I wish we were all you.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay so I have a MUT and two mutts. One in my get home bag and two to get home to.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

When I travel, I keep a minimal pack of a Swiss Army knife, a Gerber multi-tool, a hand crank flashlight, a couple of those stupid solar blankets, about 50 feet of 550 paracord, about 6000 calories of energy bars, and a roll of pre-1965 quarters.

When I am at home, I have a full get home bag including all of the above plus a heavy amount of first-aid supplies. I also carry a Springfield XD45. And some other stuff.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Mostly my wallet. I've gotten into not carrying by mastering the art of avoidance. As in avoiding trouble and areas that have it. Locking my doors on my car when driving, leaving space for an escape. Basic security stuff, and lots of situational awareness. 

Since I hung up the badge for the last and final time, I really have no interest in packing a gun. I'd rather have my rifle anyway, especially in a gun fight. I carry a razor sharp folding knife (S&W) in my right front pocket and my ASP Baton on my back pocket whenever I'm out of the house. If either of them come out, somebody's getting an ass whoopin'. 

I know and completely understand the value of a handgun; and it is to fight your way to a rifle. I applaud those who carry as a way of life. I carried one for a living for years and years. There is nothing in the world like a good GI model .45, circa 1911, to get you to your rifle. There are a whole lot of idiots in this world that a nice introduction to 230 grains of pure devastation could cure. I just don't feel like it being me that does it. So I avoid the bad shit. 

But after years of experience, I know exactly what I'm looking for and what form and shape it will come in. I know when the "wind isn't right" and it's time to get the hell out of wherever it is I am. That is MY edge. Hard earned and worth every penny. And around here, unless you are an on-duty cop, our prosecutor will go out of his way to roast you over an open fire no matter how justified you are. You could kill Charles Manson himself, with a knife in his hand on a killing spree, and this asshole would try to cook you.

I just don't need that.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I've gotten into not carrying by mastering the art of avoidance. As in avoiding trouble and areas that have it. Locking my doors on my car when driving, leaving space for an escape. Basic security stuff, and lots of situational awareness.


Can't Argue with that logic, Purely because I believe it fully. In fact I have never had to pull out either of these and never will unless I fail in all other routes. If we can look past the guns I was more curious what people carry with them everyday. Not their Pew Pews, but they are related. Some of us choose to carry some do not. I also have a Multitool and a flash drive I love just as much as the pew pews so I would definitely be curious what people think beyond the guns that is important.

Notice I said many words related to the guns. EDC does not just mean guns but I think it quickly became a focus here. Show me your OTHER STUFF!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Leatherman Wave
Kershaw 4" folding pocket knife
Cell Phone (company provided)
200 lumen small LED flashlight
Wallet w/ cash
Full size frame S&W M&P 9mm w/ 17 rounds of CorBons
Stocked Get-Home-Bag

You will never find me without these items.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

S&W 380 backup.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ruger SR45
Ruger LC9
Swiss Army knife
Matches in waterproof container
Water
First Aid kit
Mk 1 Knife

Silverback, glad to hear you like your LCP. I've always been partial to Rugers myself. Good choice in .380 pocket pistols!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

EDC Bag contains too much stuff to list, but suffice it to say that my bag could sustain me for about a week in the outdoors, as my work commute is 200 miles, round trip, every day. Bag weighs about 35 lbs., and has change of clothes, fire starters, ammo, camping supplies, food, and water.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Kimber .45 acp. Staying out of dangerous situations if possible is a good idea whether you carry or not, but IMO the problem is that trouble can find you regardless of where you are. Restaurants, movie theaters, gas stations,interstate rest areas, or malls. They can be in the "good" part of town but that doesn't prevent some nutjob or low life from going there to rob or kill.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To ensure I get the chance to use the rest of the things in my Get home bag. I carry a Ruger SR9C on me most of the time.
The are those times I carry a S&W38


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Kershaw knife, sharp as a razor all the time. 
Winter with big coat M&P 9c.
Cool weather small/thin jacket, S&W M&P 340 357mag.
Hot weather, a Kahr P380 in my back pocket.
Glock 20 for around the house and farm.

All vehicles have BOG's. They include a small amount of food, tarp, fire starters, large knife etc, with life straws for water. Both my trucks and Bronco have an Remington 870 short barrel with at least 50 rounds buck and 25 slugs behind the seat.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a small swiss army knife and a mini maglight on my keychain. Then I always have my watch which is a luminox. And I always wear my waterproof sneakers with the gore tex.
Some times I wear a leatherman too but not always. 

I hear you can point the hour hand at the Sun and 12:00 tells you where north is. Anyone can confirm this? Or did I get it wrong


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here you go
How to Use an Analog Watch as a Compass: 8 Steps (with Pictures)

Also shadow stick


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Leatherman Wingman in my pocket and a 4" 357 in the glove box. Takes care of about 98% of problems I might come across.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Glock Model 30 .45 ACP
Extra Magazine
Gerber Multi-tool
Cell Phone
Astronaut Ballpoint Pen
Streamlight (600 lumens)
Magnifying Glass
Butane Lighter
extra $20 cash


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 4962


Lately my leatherman and my larger Swiss army knife is left in my truck.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

RIA 1911 in 9mm


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A CRKT Ripple, a Case single blade trapper (slimline?) an Exotac fire steel, a swisstech, mini tool and key, a P38 can opener and a fisher space pen.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I usually carry on my person a Kahr PM-9 in R pocket, Kahr CM-9 L pocket and a spare mag (fits either). I just picked up a Kahr CM-40 and expect to carry that at times. Jacket pocket I sometimes have a Glock 33 and a spare extended mag in other pocket. I also have a SOG Flash 2 assisted opening knife and a small surefire light.

Out hiking I carry an Elite Avenger pack that has a Glock 20 and a 29 in in along with 3 spare mags and additional ammo and I usually have a larger knife or Bayonet on me.

The Glock 33 I also have a Lone Wolf .40SW barrel and can swap it out quickly and occasionally do.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have changed a bit as of late. Duty weapon is an H&K USP compact .45. My backup weapon and my sole off duty weapon is the venerable Glock 26. I wear a belly band holster around my ballistic vest. It allows me to carry a spare magazine and a push dagger in addition to my Glock. It is the first backup arrangement I can honestly say I forget it's there sometimes. For off-duty I have a G&G Goldline holster and magazine/cuff case. For working out and my neighborhood walks I have a deep concealment thunder-wear thing that I carry outside my shorts rotated to the side. A T shirt covers it nicely.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ordinary pocket knife, 4" fixed blade sheath knife, and either a Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special or Taurus 605 357 magnum in my front pocket.
With appropriate HKS speedloader in the other pocket with the knife and truck keys.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hk 45's are very nice


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is my EDC .
Either Colt or Ed Brown 1911 in a RazorSixTactical RAIDX holster or leather hip holster held on by RazorSix Remora rapid Copper belt or sixskin belt with 2 extra mags with drtammo.
My edc knife is usually a Boker-Jim Wagner folder or a Boker Kalishnakov auto folder or Kim Breed tactical/utility straight blade and in addition to one of those I have a K bar LDI laced into my boot.
I also carry 2 challenge coins, one from my father and another one from someone else.
I have a small moneyclip/card holder with a few pockets that I use for my wallet. It is very small and weighs hardly anything.
I don't wear hardly any jewelry but I wear a 4 horsemen bracelet from ammunitionart.com (friend of mine) with 4-.45 casings on it. Ammunition Art News
I have another small bag I have a fire starter,compass and few other things I keep (on my person) Fits in my front pocket and forget it is there most times.
Either a pair of Revision or Costa sunglasses.
Streamlight Stylus pro
Luminox recon watch
and my Jeep key with a small pdw on the keychain. I have a small adapter that hooks/unhooks those 2 fromt he rest of my keys so I don't have a pocket full of stuff weighing me down.

OK, the above is what I have on my person when I am anywhere. I also have an EDC bag that is different from my bob or ghb.. My edc bag goes with me everywhere. Whether it be inthe tractor,truck,hiking or wherever. Now, If I am just a short distance (say a few hundred yds) I will keep it in the vehicle or whatever. If I go into the store I will take it and toss it over my shoulder or throw it inthe buggy with my fiances purse. My EDC bag sonsists of the following

The bag itself is a Red Rock Rover Sling bag. It is the PERFECT size for a true edc bag. Plus it is under $30..
Inside are. 
4 spare 1911 mags.
10-drt .308 rounds
2 spare 30rd AR mags loaded with drt rounds
5-12ga 00 buck and 5-12ga sabot slugs
Leatherman
Protein bars
couple G2 pens
zip ties
Surefire G2 and also a led
another fire starter
dental floss (not just for flossing)
superglue
small notepad
filter straw
zippo lighter (check every few months)
paracord
small thing of duct tape
latex gloves
RazorSix FILO knit beanie
and either a wool or a polar fleece BUFF. One of my favorite products. I almost always have one around my neck to keep my warm and can pull it up over your face and several other ways..
I also always have a Dark Angel blowout kit with a few additions of my own like surgical kit and certain other meds you might need in a trauma situation ,either inside or attached to the red rock edc bag depending what else I am carrying in it. What I stated is what is usually in it minus a few things I wont say online.

Ok, the above is what is in the EDC bag. That goes EVERYWHERE like I said unless you are just a few hundred yards away. There is no need to have it on you if you can get to it in a very short time. Remember you are NOT using this as a BOB. You are NOT going to grab it if something major happens and you need to hit the woods for days on end. This is for every day scenarios you might come across. The reason I keep different calibers of ammo on me is because I am always pretty close to my Jeep. I never go in someone elses vehicle as I don't like the idea of being stuck without mine if something happened. In my Jeep, we also have 2-AR's,2-12ga either Mossy 500's or Rem 870 or mixture. and ALWAYS at least 1 high powered rifle which is usually a Rem 700 .308 with bull barrel or AR platform. My fiance is with me most of the time, being out here there are not many times we go to town without each other so that is the reason for 2 weapons per caliber. We also keep a few hundred rounds of .308,several boxes of 12ga 00 buck and slugs and a "few" AR mags. I usually keep a Walther p-22 in the console and stick it in my pocket when I go into a store or something.

It sounds like a lot of shit I carry but most of the time you don't even know you are carrying it. The weapons and ammo are set up out of the way in the back of the Jeep and windows are tinted and even if they someone could see in, they prlly couldn't see them. It only takes a few minutes for us to take them to the Jeep and half the time we keep em inside when we are here at home because we don't really have to worry about someone ****ing with them where we are.

By all means though, I highly recommend that red rover sling bag. It is the perfect size,well built and CHEAP.. That is the stuff I can think of off the top of my head. I will go thru the bag later and see if I forgot anything..


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Ruger SR9C (10+1), and a 17 rnd. spare mag. A cheap folder that came with my cheap multitool. Smartphone. Keys. And an Altoids tin with a small amount of med stuff (bandaids, patches, tape and neosporin).


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Taurus PT740 slim 7 rounds of Hornady .40 critical defense...and an extra 6 round mag.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Xd9sc, extra mag, ultrafire light, SOG aegis. That's what is physically on me.


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

Buck 110, Wristwatch, KaBar 1211 in the car, and keychain mace in a pretty pink container ;-)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Good Lord Kowboy!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im in los angeles. my everyday carry is the dooney &burke verchetta leather handbag. depending on outfit- ill switch out.

I should be telling you about my m&p9compact and a flashbang holster! *sigh*


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Good Lord Kowboy!


I know it sounds like a lot of stuff but if you pack it right, you will hardly know it is there. I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. My EDC fits in a Red Rock Rover sling bag https://www.google.com/#q=red+rock+rover+tactical+sling+pack which is the PERFECT size for EDC for myself. I see guys carrying around a 3 day assault pack filled with stuff as their edc.. Again, a lot of people don't understand the difference between an edc and bob.. The 3 day assault pack is great for a BOB but I would not want to carry it around with me. We actually have the Rover sling bag is all colors they come in and have them for different things. And the different colors let us know which is which.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Tried to upload a photo from my phone but im not that good with technology, and im only 26 lol. But my EDC is my Oakley Monster Dog sunglasses, Ka-bar folding knife, Phone, two extra mags in a Blackhawk double mag case, My S&W SD9VE in a Blackhawk Serpa holster, Gerber Recon Flashlight, and last Gerber multi tool.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

About 221#, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

A ballpoint pen and the will to use it if cornered::saber::...I do carry a knife with me most of the time. No need for a gun in our current condition


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

where are all the pics

My friends and I were all shooting together so we snapped a couple pics of our gear

Here is my blog where all the reviews and shooting vids will be posted
LegendaryLife

Sig P6 with Rat 1 and Ontario Utilitac 2 and Bk11








CZ 75 compact and BK2




Ruger GP100 and Ontario RAK


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I know it sounds like a lot of stuff but if you pack it right, you will hardly know it is there. I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. My EDC fits in a Red Rock Rover sling bag https://www.google.com/#q=red+rock+rover+tactical+sling+pack which is the PERFECT size for EDC for myself. I see guys carrying around a 3 day assault pack filled with stuff as their edc.. Again, a lot of people don't understand the difference between an edc and bob.. The 3 day assault pack is great for a BOB but I would not want to carry it around with me. We actually have the Rover sling bag is all colors they come in and have them for different things. And the different colors let us know which is which.


How long are your boot laces?
Long ago and far away we always wore 6 foot laces (the longest available then & there) so if you are ever separated from the rest of your gear and your weapon you can always improvise a spear by lashing your bayonet or fighting knife to a stick.
I still use 6' laces in my boots to this day.
Something to think about.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not sure of the length. I will have to check it out. I know they are pretty long. Good idea..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a friend Leroy..He got a custom Continental, He got an Eldorado too, He got a 32 gun in his pocket for fun. He got a razor in his shoe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a friend Leroy..He got a custom Continental, He got an Eldorado too, He got a 32 gun in his pocket for fun. He got a razor in his shoe


He's bad, bad. Leroy be the baddest man in the whole damn town. But is he badder than ole King Kong? Is he meaner than a Junkyard Dog?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Only my hairdresser knows for sure! But a Ruger P89 sure fits nicely in a small of the back holster under my welding shirt!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Buck Odyssey folder, keys, watch, cell phone, wallet with one of those cheap folding credit card knives, LC9 and a spare mag, sometimes a NAA .22mag mini-revolver, 15' paracord and a 550# rated anchor shackle.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

My utility belt, which I am adding to every chance I get consists of a small custom first aid kit and rubber gloves an approximately 11.5 inch crossbow string a bright orange waterproof match container full of pennies two strait handle knives with extra bootlaces wrappings for handles as well as my survival knife and modded sheath for it. I kinda cheat as well, I wear a black leather long coat that conceals a small pry bar in it for just in case situations. Also my wallet is connected to my belt by a foot and a half long chain so I am prepared. I have a small messenger bag filled with home made survival food as well as a few prefab crossbow bolts hidden within its extra stitching. I personally am not a fan of guns, if it comes down to SHTF or the EOTWAWKI, either one three things will happen. Traps and snares will get you or you'll never see me coming, failing in that you have already put in enough work that you deserve to catch me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tonight at the Young Mens youth group meeting at pizza hut....High point .380
Last week for the movie Gods Not Dead with my wife. Beretta Neos .22


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you lace em paratrooper style


rice paddy daddy said:


> How long are your boot laces?
> Long ago and far away we always wore 6 foot laces (the longest available then & there) so if you are ever separated from the rest of your gear and your weapon you can always improvise a spear by lashing your bayonet or fighting knife to a stick.
> I still use 6' laces in my boots to this day.
> Something to think about.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My EDC has expanded quite a bit over the last year.

Originally, it only consisted of a Glock 19 or PX4, a Buck Odyssey pocket knife, phone, wallet, and occasional flashlight.
Then I heard a phrase I'll never forget.
*"A good man should be able and willing to save a life, as well as take one."*
That changed my perspective on the situation. I was carrying a means of self defense, but had never considered the aftermath of its use.
What would I do if I ever had to use it? What if I had been injured trying to protect my life?
What could I do?
That's when I started looking at first aid options, and a discrete means to carry them.
I started out using single sling backpacks, small enough to carry a first aid kit in, and maybe an extra magazine, some had a cell phone pouch for convenience.
As I added items to the kit, the seams began to stress. Something had to be done.
Then I found Maxpedition... I had to roll my tongue back into my head.
Within days there was a BOGO sale on their shoulder packs, so I snatched up one of their Fatboy Versipaks and a velcro insert strap holster for the CCW pocket.

After the addition of that sweet piece of kit, my EDC changed drastically.

I now carry:
Glock 19 with a 15 round mag loaded(it fits the best in the bag)
2 spare magazines, loaded
a box of 25 more rounds (some say excessive, I say barter item)
clip-on ball cap headlight
backup cellphone
Baofeng radio
backup radio battery
Cabela's Surefire 6P knockoff flashlight (upgraded CREE R5 LED lamp, 450 lumens)
pen
multi-tip small screwdriver
heavy duty mini shears for cutting clothing
windless tourniquet
Trauma kit with Quikclot
spare Quickclot
various bandages/gauze/tape
standard first aid kit
lighter
energy bars
Gorilla tape
single use cold pack
Wet wipes (a staple item for a 2 year old's father)
glucose tabs
chewable low-dose aspirin
antacid tabs
spare cash

"Too much", you say?
"Yes", I say.
But it only weighs about 12 pounds and all hides discretely away in what most assume is a bag I've packed full of diapers and snacks for my kid. (kids are great!)
A company-paid first aid and CPR class was a big reason for starting to carry much of this.
Now that I'm "certified", I felt it was best to carry the bare minimum items to help someone, or myself.
Even if I may not know what to do in a given situation, having the items available for someone else who does could make all the difference.
I still want to add a CPR shield, but that's about it.

This compliments the bag that permanently resides in my truck as a "get home" bag, which contains mostly essentials like food, water, e-blanket, fire starting tools, and navigation assistants.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Ruger handgun (dependent on what I am wearing)
Speedloaders or Extra Mags. (Dependent on the gun)
Multi Tool (either Gerber or Leatherman)
Lockback knife (partially serrated assisted opening)
Buck knife (pocketknife)
Paracord bracelet (I've made several different colors)
Tactical pen
Punch dagger (beaded neck chain)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The latest CPR classes teach the "compression only" method of resuscitation. There is no longer any need for the shield because there is nothing more than hand to chest contact. If you have a cut on your hand and there is blood present then a piece of plastic wrap will be a fine barrier.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

My everyday carry is a weapon with a full magazine, one in the chamber and an extra mag.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

full size kimber 10mm ++ charges FMJ


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The latest CPR classes teach the "compression only" method of resuscitation. There is no longer any need for the shield because there is nothing more than hand to chest contact. If you have a cut on your hand and there is blood present then a piece of plastic wrap will be a fine barrier.


That isn't entirely correct.
A true CPR and first aid class still teaches mouth to mouth. It is still the most effective method.
However, due to folks being less likely to want to put their mouth on another, or worry about what breaths and how many, they've decided to simplify the procedure for the general public.
If you take a real course that certifies you, they will definitely still be teaching full CPR.
But for the general public, continuous chest compressions are easier to teach and more readily employable when necessary. If Joe Normal on the street doesn't know the specifics of CPR, he can still do chest compressions.
For a certified individual, a shield is still good to keep in the kit as mouth to mouth is still expected.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> That isn't entirely correct.
> A true CPR and first aid class still teaches mouth to mouth. It is still the most effective method.
> However, due to folks being less likely to want to put their mouth on another, or worry about what breaths and how many, they've decided to simplify the procedure for the general public.
> If you take a real course that certifies you, they will definitely still be teaching full CPR.
> ...


I am BLS certified instructor ACLS instructor a PEPP provider and EMT-B while I can put the best paramedics to shame I am only certified for EMT-B. So..

Your almost sorta kinda right. Mouth to mouth is no longer taught because most of the time its ineffective, dangerous, and counterproductive. 
Its ineffective because unless you do provide respiration's for someone on regular basis you really have no clue what your looking for or if your actually pushing air into their lungs or belly.
It is dangerous because your lungs work on a negative pressure system by providing mouth to mouth you are in fact altering that system to a positive pressure the structures nearer the mouth are not built for that kinda pressure, in the case of children or even young teens their lungs are still underdeveloped and very vulnerable to this.
It is counter productive because the point of CPR is to get blood flow back to the brain and assist the heart in circulating blood giving it a breather if you will and yes the reason is to get O2 back to the brain and heart however there is sufficient air already within the blood to do these things in the amount that is needed. Take me for example I weigh 275lbs my heart might weigh 6 lbs and my brain 7 that's less that 10% of my mass my blood had sufficient air for that much mass for several minutes before I would pass out so my blood should have plenty to take care of my brain and heart for awhile at least as long as anybody can reasonably do CPR. Additionally the reason for stopping mouth to mouth is that you need to build up pressure for blood flow back to the brain I forget what the number is but it takes about 10 good compressions to get there so by stopping your not only allowing them to go without for however long it takes for you to give breaths but also until you have completed 10 good compressions and even then there is a delay because you have to work to undo the effects of your pause before they can begin to benefit so straight compressions is easier safer and more effective.

HOWEVER there is an instance where mouth to mouth is more effective and this instance is Asphyxia if they drowned if they choked if they had smoke inhalation the possibilities are what they are and dependent on the situation. In this instance the amount of O2 in the blood was depleted before you began CPR therefore clearing the airway and starting the older CPR would be beneficial.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I went through a course just a bit over two months ago - had to be re-certified by the state - They taught compression only and I have my certification card. I am good for another year for CPR -I still should get my first aid renewed but there is no requirement for me to get it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I had my CPR and first aid certification course one month ago.
The instructor went through this very point.
He said exactly what I stated above. For the general public and minimal CPR courses, compression only is taught.
He then told us that standard CPR still includes mouth to mouth and proceeded to train us in that fashion.

This site provides clarification on the use of Hand-only CPR, and when conventional CPR should still be used:
Learn More

It's from the brits, but still useful to the discussion (and our instructor showed this in class)
You're welcome:


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I carry some Chuck Norris.

If someone attacks me with a gun unexpected if they are not a sloppy shot I will probably end up assassinated pretty damn fast. 

I only carry a few practical items with me in my fanny pack (currently my baofang uv5r and my Maglite firerod has disappeared.. not sure if it was stolen or if they dropped and are still around here somewhere.. I ended up ordering a second knife for the firestarter rod one combat knife is really more than I need hopefully I'll find some practical use for this second one..? Just some basics mostly first aid stuff in the bag, an Israeli bandage, got 10 from Israel and carry one with me and the other 8 in my prepping bag (not my bugout bag, but a bag with supplies for bugging in.. mostly medical, and my hazmat stuff (british military nbc, and a Chinese gasmask j06 or something like that with a couple spare canisters.. and a chemmask paint mask that can handle ammonia based gases (in event of derailment or truck turnover (i'm a block from the highway and the train and road are just on the lake and river about 100m from my house.)

I have my multitool which could be used as an emergency weapon for striking or throwing but not intended as such. I couldn't really invision myself actualy needing to defend myself with a combat knife, pulling a knife on someone I should be able to subdue should be possible of course in a knife fight I would mostly likely pull it out if I had no escape or if attacked by multiple people. 

I have my protective armour but that is only something I will likely use for training or an active shooter situation. Its good to work out in.

Guns guns right... no guns here. 
Any type of restricted gun up here is just stupid as you can only use them at gun clubs which are 300km away. (180 miles away) I've done my restricted and non restricted training though and there are plenty of guns in these parts. I want a handgun for hiking though. Something with enough stopping power to stop a moose after a few headshots if it is charging me or a bear if it is attacking, I don't trust the sprays and if an animal is trying to kill me I'd take it down. Wolves, and to a lesser extent bears, and to a lesser extent moose are my major dangers requiring guns.

If someone is coming after me with a gun unprepared either I am dead or in close quarters combat anyway. There isn't a lot of violent crime up here although some odd shooting happened outside of town a year ago by some masked dude that just showed up an shot someone as part of a robbery out at a cabin.. weird event for up here.

Lots of potential violence due to alchohol though mostly with natives but I think I am pretty cool with them anyway, I think we get along alright, plus I think atleast some of them know I would likely defend myself if attacked and wont be intimidated by anyone.. 

None the less I would carry a handgun if it were legal up here only because of wild animals, personally I'd want a solid security system if I had guns around here due to the high reate of break and enters and robberies. 500 homes and atlesat 2 breakins a month works out to 1 in 20 homes broken into. And I'm missing my radio (a restricted device up here, and a fire starter) THey take small things, if they found a gun or handgun it would be taken, and carry permits up here are next to imposible, only ATTs to and from gun clubs meaning I couldn't leave my house without a statistically possible chance of having the gun stolen or ammo.

All in all though I carry a bunch of stuff but gun laws are too strict up here for a carry unless you are law enforcement. I had my knife in there princaply for hiking defence as I don't want to carry my crossbow while hiking.

Can't give everything away otherwise you can be fingered and your opposition can optimize their attack.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Excuse me my previous post said ineffective, dangerous, and counterproductive it should have said ineffective, dangerous, or counterproductive.

Your instructor was wrong I would guess he didnt get a proper re certification of his credentials. The instructor course spends more time on the why of the changes than anything else. Your site did mention if you found them but did not witness them go down use traditional CPR I should have mentioned that in the asphyxia portion of my post.

Just to be clear BLS basic life support IE CPR, ACLS advanced cardiac life support, PEPP pediatric emergency prehospital provider. EMT-B a joke.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I assure you, he was properly certified.
The AHA link I provided gave ample reason for why conventional CPR should still be learned and used.
In fact, they seem to contradict your scenario where conventional CPR should not be used on children or young adults in their point #3.


> 3. Are there times when I should use conventional CPR with breaths?
> Yes. There are many medical emergencies that cause a person to be unresponsive and to stop breathing normally. In those emergencies, conventional CPR that includes mouth-to-mouth breathing may provide more benefit than Hands-Only CPR. The American Heart Association recommends CPR with a combination of breaths and compressions for:
> All infants (up to age 1)
> Children (up to puberty)
> ...


I'm not here to argue with you.
I'm simply pointing out that you are at odds with other medical professionals. If you feel they are in error, perhaps contacting them could lead to resolution.
For now, I'll do what I was taught to do.
That being the case, a CPR shield is still something I would like to add to my EDC kit.


----------



## preppernorthwest88 (May 19, 2014)

My EDC consists of a carabiner with my keys on it as well as a tobacco pipe tool, a 8gb encrypted flash drive and a Gonzaga bottle opener. Also I carry a KA BAR TDI knife and a Gerber leatherman. Had to sell firearms due to divorce so getting carry firearm again next month ::clapping::


----------



## preppernorthwest88 (May 19, 2014)

Also forgot I also carry a Baofeng UV-52A Radio


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I assure you, he was properly certified.
> The AHA link I provided gave ample reason for why conventional CPR should still be learned and used.
> In fact, they seem to contradict your scenario where conventional CPR should not be used on children or young adults in their point #3.
> 
> ...


Argument done stick your head in the sand if you like I never contradicted AHA and have higher certification on pediatric emergencies please read your own website and try to find something I contradicted not counting peds which I have a higher certification than AHA sorry I gave you the better information.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Argument done stick your head in the sand if you like I never contradicted AHA and have higher certification on pediatric emergencies please read your own website and try to find something I contradicted *not counting peds* which I have a higher certification than AHA sorry I gave you the better information.


That was the very contradiction I pointed out.
Asking me to exclude that one, and then find another contradiction serves nothing.
If you disagree with the AHA, contact them. If your reasons are medically sound, they have no choice but to update their information, yes?
Telling me that my instructor was wrong and that the AHA is wrong, but you are right, is not a very strong argument.

I fully accept that you believe you are correct.
My instructor believes he is correct, as does his company.
The AHA believes they are correct as well.
Two of the above agree with each other.
2:1, I'd be a fool not to agree with the majority.

At any rate, my belief does not affect you in any way, and thus should not bother you this much.
Can you offer any good resources for a CPR shield?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

North American Rescue makes excellent products bit on the pricey side but you can get a whole BMV for about the same size as a pocket mask it will be heavier though not sure by how much. Might interest you it does provide for an expanded treatment protocol then you can skip interruptions for breaths and just use the BVM no matter the case but that would be two rescuer not single rescuer.Cyclone New & Improved Pocket BVM But I think the red cross gives them away for free honestly I havnt needed to have a pocket mask in years just because of all the gear I have I got two ventilators within 10 feet of me.

I get irked when people put out bad info. I am a Instructor also and teach these concepts. I have an issue with your instructor his reasoning is faulty that's what is getting to me I am just putting a stop to the spread of bad info. I dont disagree with the AHA they are doing the best they can do and for everything but pediatrics they are top notch and even then alot of their info applies it just needs to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> I get irked when people put out bad info. I am a Instructor also and teach these concepts. I have an issue with your instructor his reasoning is faulty that's what is getting to me I am just putting a stop to the spread of bad info. I dont disagree with the AHA they are doing the best they can do and for everything but pediatrics they are top notch and even then alot of their info applies it just needs to be taken with a grain of salt.


To avoid further thread derailment, I sent you a PM on this.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

specialops23 said:


> wow...HEAVY STUFF


Why heavy? It's not like I keep a armored tank in the garage. (I just wish I did.)


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

In Florida ,Iwb XDs in .45 with a medium sized Gerber in right front pocket. In Tennessee , Kimber Warrior .45 Owb with vest to cover with a Large Gerber in right front pocket. Always have tools , firestarter, water etc. in truck. Two extra magazines for either pistol ride on left hip.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

i carry a knife(mostly between a spyderco police model or a auto spyderco centinal ) on me, and keep a hand gun(depends on my mood for the pistol, sometimes auto sometime revolver) in my truck. 

but being a retired pro firefighter(25 years), i disagree with a emt-b is a joke, and take offence. i hope i misunderstood your statement sir


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Shield 9mm & Gerber Icon folder. 

In the car, S&W SD9VE and a S&W folder that has a seatbelt "cutter" and glass break.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

ive broken many a glass car windows using a glass punch, and glass don't go flying everywhere. I like the seat belt cutter too...thanks for the heads up turbo6


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought a pps 40 for ccw, but found a dirt cheap lcr 357, That little ruger will fit anywhere I want to carry it, What I like about it , is that for the most part, no holster is needed. Been a wheel gun man at heart forever! Still love the pps. The ruger packs really well when I'm on the harley, on a bike being able to use either hand is a plus.YMMV.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

This my EDC when I'm back in the States. BM Barrage, Stream light ProTac 1L, combat pen, keys with a Nano light, some 550 cord, lighter, Chapstick and wallet. HTC One not pictured.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Every day carry? I'm in Cali. I can't carry without a permit. But I do keep in my car a 9mm. Ammo stored separately. (Gun locked in glove box/ammo in trunk)

Just picked up a ruger .357 with a 2 3/4" barrel I'm hoping to get my concealed carry permit. I'm working on a ranch and have to have some kind of weapon because twice already I've come across rattlers, and the other morning, there was a couple coyotes on the other side of the "creek" making their way towards me before I got the gate open. It'd be nice to be able to drive there loaded so I could defend my self before I got onto the property. I load up once I get onto the property but that's after the fact. (Yes I do have the property owners permission)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Every day carry? I'm in Cali. I can't carry without a permit. But I do keep in my car a 9mm. Ammo stored separately. (Gun locked in glove box/ammo in trunk)
> 
> Just picked up a ruger .357 with a 2 3/4" barrel I'm hoping to get my concealed carry permit. I'm working on a ranch and have to have some kind of weapon because twice already I've come across rattlers, and the other morning, there was a couple coyotes on the other side of the "creek" making their way towards me before I got the gate open. It'd be nice to be able to drive there loaded so I could defend my self before I got onto the property. I load up once I get onto the property but that's after the fact. (Yes I do have the property owners permission)


This post is a testament to why I will never live in California.
Good luck my friend. Sounds like you might need it.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Around town, I use the Kiss principle. I'm seldom far from the house so all I carry is my phone and my 9mm and a spare mag. When on the road, I carry more than I can list in a simple post including my 380s, my rifle and my 1911 Colt and plenty of ammo for each caliber.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Just to be clear BLS basic life support IE CPR, ACLS advanced cardiac life support, PEPP pediatric emergency prehospital provider. EMT-B a joke.


I hope that I am misunderstanding you...but by no means is an EMT-B a "joke". I was an EMT-I here in Virginia and I worked in an Emergency Department and an EMT-B is a valuable asset to pre hospital care! In the back of an ambulance an EMT-B was a huge help to me and to the patient...they were an extra set of eyes and hands if needed...I taught all of the EMT-B's in my department how to "spike" a bag for me...freeing me to do other treatments and to actually start the I.V. I believe anyone who can help the sick and injured in any capacity, is a valuable member of the "team"...JM2C


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

XDS .45
CRKT folder
Magnesium fire starter on key chain
cellular device
Bag in car with supplies for a week away from home.
Looking to add a pistol caliber carbine to the car bag.


----------



## Eaglewarrior (Jul 5, 2014)

Shield 9mm, spare mag, Buck knife, wallet, keys. I keep a truck bag and med bag in my truck at all times just incase.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Lifestraw should be in everyones personal kit or in their glovebox. No food for a few days, no problem. No water for even one will completely screw you. I have my .45 on me and in the glovebox a folder, lifestraw, 2 ration bars, and a emergency sleeping bag. All can fit in your pants pockets.


----------

